# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Famosan overgang balans

## Maryse56

Heeft iemand ervaring met dit middel?
Of een tip om de overgang met wat minder 'ellende' door te komen :Smile:

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben nog niet in de overgang, dus kan ik je niet verder helpen. Ik weet wel dat op dit forum een groep is die over de overgang communiceert. Hier is de link http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum....php?groupid=1
Misschien dat je daar iets uit kunt halen?

----------


## Maryse56

bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik zeggen probeer eens natuurgeneeskundige middelen. Een natuurgeneeskundige zoekt precies uit wat je nodig hebt bij je klachten.

----------

